# Went for a walk and took some pictures.



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## saram521 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Wow cool shots! Where were these photos taken?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Thanks! Right in my home town of Gainesville Florida!

I did not have my nice camera on hand,I used a simple Sony pocket camera for the photos.
Hopefully next week I will have some more photos to share


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Hi orlando,

You know, when I go for a walk I usually see squirrels, dogs, cats, and salmon. I've played golf down in your neck of the woods, and if I put one in the water I don't go looking for it!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi orlando,
> 
> You know, when I go for a walk I usually see squirrels, dogs, cats, and salmon. I've played golf down in your neck of the woods, and if I put one in the water I don't go looking for it!


 I cant say I would go looking either Most gators tend to be calm untill you get to close.
I never get to close, although you would not think so by looking at the photos.

-O


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Those are nice photos for just a pocket cam. Gators are quite their kind, I wouldn't get close to one either; I've seen so many attack stories on T.V., I wouldn't risk messing with them.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

I know exactly where you were. Did you make it out there when the thousands of sandhills were in the prairie? It was quite a sight.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Hi Bert! I did!

I saw on this walk to the tower a huge pig that must have been 200Lb+
Buffalo,wild horse's and birds of all kinds.
I love going out there

-O


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Hmm...those plants growing in front of the gators look interesting. Got the collecting bug?

Are those whistling ducks in that canal?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

There are tons of plants out there, not much I recognize but a few.

The amount of water birds they have is endless. All kinds of ducks of all shapes and colors.
I will do my best to take closer shots of the birds and plants next time

-Orlando


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:shock:










I want to put one of these in my new tank! [smilie=b:


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Whent for a walk and took some pictures.*

Paynes Prairie, then, eh? Indeed, an amazing place. I lived in Gainesville from 1972 to 1980, and really loved it.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Travis.808 said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

the place you live is really dangerous


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nah! 

Just don't feed them or try to pet them

-O


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the plant is Hydrocotyle ranuncluloides. There is a lot of it in the Mississippi ditches.


----------

